
JEP draft: Raw String Literals (aka multi-line string) - javinpaul
http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/8196004
======
PaulHoule
As a coder I like multi-line string, but as a compiler or data format designer
I find they can complicate error handling and parsing of long files.

